# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive interview with Robert Kurtzman



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

Special Valentine's Day edition (Episode 41) of the BIG SCARY NEWS is now online (featuring our special Ghostess with the Mostess). All the latest news plus an exclusive with Robert Kurtzman.

It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!

http://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

